# work



## si&ang (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi i am wondering if you know if there is work for plumbers in christchurch yet as my husband,me and our two children want a new start thanks


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

si&#8736 said:


> Hi i am wondering if you know if there is work for plumbers in christchurch yet as my husband,me and our two children want a new start thanks


Hi, you should try a recruitment agency. There not for everyone but it has worked out fine for me, i go 3rd of june to CHCH. When i seen the job advertised in our local job centre's online site they were looking for plumbers to so u might want to check your local job centre. Alternatively try Canstaff - Welcome. Contact them & see if they can help.

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------

